# Baby Dove



## missysue (Apr 17, 2010)

Three days ago i found a baby dove seems to be a few days old he has lasted 2 nights and still going okay, i am hand feeding 4 times a day and keeping him warm at night with a light. Ithink he fell out of the tree as i can see the mother still sitting with the other babies but did not put him back as not to scare her away and abandon the other babies. I will upload photos as we have no idea what breed or how to raise this little fellow but we want to give him a chance, any feedback would be great


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Missysue and welcome! Sounds like you are doing well with this little bird so far. Pictures would be very helpful. What are you feeding it? Are you keeping it quite warm? Is it pooping regularly?

Are you sure it is a dove? I ask because you posted that the mother was in the nest with the other babies. Typically doves and pigeons have only two babies per clutch. If there is more than one baby still in the nest, then they probably aren't doves. I suppose there could be some type of Australian dove or pigeon that has more than two babies per clutch, but I don't know what they would be.

Terry


----------



## missysue (Apr 17, 2010)

yes its a dove a crested one, she has one baby with her, my lttle fellow poos regular and is keeping warm via a light bulb but its not to close to dehidrate him, feeding is hard as he is so tiny but i make a mix of bird crumbles and lactose free milk, placed inside a tude that just fits over the front of his beak and he lifts his head and sucks, when i think his crop is full enough i put him back under the light. I know nothing of these little birds but am doing my best, today is day 4 four and he still okay , so any information to help me make him survive would be great, i can keep posting each day to give his progress, his little eyes are not open yet and im still trying to get a picture of him to post here, thank you for your concern and any help


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi missysue,



This may help -


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/


Baby Doves of any sort, as with Baby Pigeons, benifit from being allowed tepid Water between meals...they will drink same as they eat in this way.

Food needs to be tepid, just a little less than body temperature...and fairly liquidy.


Can you post some images?



There are poops and urates...urates should be White.

If you see any shades of yellow in the urates, let us know.


If Baby continues to seem Healthy, and if there is same age Sibling up in the nest, Baby can be discretely returned to the Nest, and her parents will carry on with her just as if nothing had happened.


Babys can and do fall out sometimes.
Phil
Lv


----------



## missysue (Apr 17, 2010)

*baby dove*

Thank you for your reply I checked out the pictures and did go back to the nest this morning but the mother came straight away so i gave up on that idea, am just waiting to get my camera back from hubby and will take picture of baby, its the end of day 4 and he seems fine just gave baby last feed for the day, thank you so much for your guidance and instructions with baby, I will keep an up to date post on his progress


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Baby's best chance is with his parents. They may fly away when you approach the nest but will soon return when you go. You could put him back and keep a watch from a distance.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Right...


The considerations are -


Is it the correct Nest?

& 

Is the Baby who 'fell' healthy?


If the Baby is sick, the parents will reject it.

So, one needs to determine if the Baby in question is healthy or not.

If the Baby is sick, one gets the Baby well, then returns it to the Nest.


Images of the Baby would help us get a sense of this...


If one is confident of knowing the Nest is the correct one, and it has a sibling of same age in it, one just puts the Baby back, simply, and that's that.

Parents will get over their momentary concern.


----------

